# Impeller Mod- Warranty?



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

I purchased a new deluxe 24 and I would like to do an impeller mod. I assume that if I did it now it would void my warranty. I was just checking to see if anyone has had first hand experience with a warranty issue after doing a modification like that? I guess I could call the place that does the warranty work and ask them as well but thought I'd start here. This forum has been a great help for me. Thanks


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't speak specifically on the warranty beyond saying issues potentially caused by the alteration would be problematic, but I'm wondering how long you've had the machine and if you've had sufficient usage to determine the need and benefit. Have you tried using a lubricant, such as Fluid Film or DuPont Non-Stick Dry Film? Also, look at the gap between the impeller and the housing to verify that you'll benefit from the fix.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Kobuk said:


> I purchased a new deluxe 24 and I would like to do an impeller mod. I assume that if I did it now it would void my warranty. I was just checking to see if anyone has had first hand experience with a warranty issue after doing a modification like that? I guess I could call the place that does the warranty work and ask them as well but thought I'd start here. This forum has been a great help for me. Thanks


I think it would only void the impeller itself.
The bearing behind it..they could probably deny ..blaming balance
Example if a seal starting leaking on your engine...hard to blame on the impeller.
Also some people have a good experience with warranty claims... others not so much.. yours may not be the same per say as someone else that had a warranty claim and also had an impeller mod. ... depends on the shop.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

:iagree: Non-impeller-related widgets' warranty should not be affected.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i wouldnt take the chance, next to no mods until the warantee is expired.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

call me cynical. corporations look for ANY excuse to void a warranty.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a Deluxe 24 and even in wet slushy stuff I see no need for any modifications whatsoever. It works (and worked) fine straight from the dealer. But then again, I'm happy if it throws the snow to the the side of my driveway. I don't care if it won't throw into the next zip code.

Before making any mods, try it out in real snow and see if it actually needs any. You will probably be very happy with the machine as is.

Oh, and if you can't wait for natural snow, you can make your own:

https://www.snowathome.com/index.php


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

WVguy said:


> I have a Deluxe 24 and even in wet slushy stuff I see no need for any modifications whatsoever. It works (and worked) fine straight from the dealer. But then again, I'm happy if it throws the snow to the the side of my driveway. I don't care if it won't throw into the next zip code.
> 
> Before making any mods, try it out in real snow and see if it actually needs any. You will probably be very happy with the machine as is.
> 
> ...


Thank you WVguy! If a guy spends big bucks on a blower and has to mod the impeller to make it work better, I think he bought the wrong blower...:crying: and if I was the dealer I would void the warranty on the entire machine. It puts more strain on everything.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

They can void the warranty because it was "modified". 
Not only will it void the Impeller warranty, but also the engine and drive-train for the impeller because of the added stress on those components by adding the kit.
Think if the impeller would crack near where the holes were drilled into it, and the extra resistance the blower drive and engine have to deal with, the manufacturer doesn't want to loose money by replacing parts that were modified or a failure caused by the modification.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

tabora said:


> :iagree: Non-impeller-related widgets' warranty should not be affected.


sadly it does VOID as i have had to, way to many times by simply using the corp guide lines we have to use.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would also chime in to the fact that any modifications would void the warranty.

Does your machine not perform well?

Why do you need to blow it 60 ft (next zip code) instead of 35 to 40 ft?

All my 7 machines blow any snow into my yard, way out of my driveway, with none needing to be modified to perform well …. just sayin.

Would I think by going in and drilling the impeller fins and bolting on material to each fin, making sure each is weighted properly, and not putting undue strain against the housing of the impeller, or the engine, somehow gain an additional throwing distance? … I would certainly think there would be a gain, but I have no need for any additional throwing distance.

JMHO


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Hey Kobuk,

I see you've decided on the Deluxe 24. 

I guess the first question is, have you run your machine in slushy snow and how did it perform?

As far as warranty, gee, I dunno. Modifying the propeller will most likely void the warranty if the repair shop makes note of of the modification, or if the modification causes the part failure. The rest of the machine, I wouldn't worry too much. It's not like you'd destroy the entire snowblower. People are adding impeller mods without issue. If you feel you need an impeller mod, then I'd say to go for it. You will know if the impeller is out of balance the first time you fire up the blower.

Ask yourself this- how much $$$ is at risk every time you take your snowmobile for a ride? Mod'ing the snowblower isn't really much of a risk.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like your issue comes down to this:

Your modification may create a warranty issue but that depends on whether or not the problem can be associated with the impeller.
Benefit from your modification will depend on the amount of gap you can correct.
Sufficient improvement may be achieved by applying lubricant.


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone, that is what I kind of expected. I have got to use my blower a few times but not in super deep or wet snow. Our winter has been colder than normal. It seems to work great so far but after doing the mod to my old blower and seeing the difference, I don't see how improving something for almost no money could be bad? I was originally wanting a 28 SHO but the 500 price difference was too much for that improvment, then was going to go with a 28 deluxe and members mentioned the motor could be a little underpowered for a 28", so I decided on the 24 deluxe. Heads and tails better than my old blower, fits in the same spot, easy to manuver, love the auto turn and the controls. I just usually can't leave well enough alone on pretty much everything I own! haha I guess I like to customize things to fit my purpose. It does a great job on throwing distance with drier snow and I'll have to wait to see how it does on the wet snow if we get any.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Kobuk, sorry to beat a dead horse on this. I agree there's not much downside to the modification. The issue, though, is what's the upside. I suggest measuring the gap before you get started. If it's not at least 3/8" there's not likely to be a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Bummer on the policy of warranty denials.. I guess you could take em to court.. but that would be a big hassle...People do it with automobiles ...Example a late oil change can't cause an electric window to malfunction.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I would expect that any modification to the machine would void the warranty in total. You probably have a copy of the warranty or can get one online. I'm sure there is language to that effect. So, you might be able to answer the question directly from the warranty document.

Keep in mind that the company is not going to delve into speculating what type of modification would void what portion of the machine. So, it is probably going to be a blanket statement of any/all.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Do the impeller mod because every snowblower will show substantial performance increase from it, and buy a new impeller. If you need to use your warranty, swap in the new impeller. You said you're that guy that needs to tinker with it, so I say go for it. I think it's the easiest, cheapest mod you can do for the amount of gain you'll get. I'm kinda the same way, just like Tim the Tool Man. More Power!!! I say commence drilling.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a 2017 Deluxe 24 though mine was a rebuild from getting hit by a forklift at lowes before they even put it together but none the less it's in new shape and stock with no mods and only snow I did get to use it on was wet heavy snot like snow and a craftsman I was testing after repair clogged up real fast but the Deluxe 24 had no issues and threw it a good distance with zero clogging so I would wait and not void the warranty.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

The only thing that may work, is to have the dealer install the kit. He would know if it would void the warranty, and if he installs it then you should be covered. Just be sure you have documentation on the receipt. Or, why guess...Send the manufacturer an email and ask them and also ask for solutions.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> The only thing that may work, is to have the dealer install the kit. He would know if it would void the warranty, and if he installs it then you should be covered. Just be sure you have documentation on the receipt. Or, why guess...Send the manufacturer an email and ask them and also ask for solutions.



I would doubt that you could find any dealer that would be willing to install an impeller kit. IMHO


----------



## slingshot (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't modify the impeller of a brand new machine. First off, it's an unnecessary modification, and secondly a warranty nullifier. 

If you just want to do it for the fun of it, and you don't care about the warranty....then go ahead. Just be willing to accept the downside.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree with WVman. Had a 24 plat for several years and the model isn't needed. 

As far as warranty, it would probably wipe out the machine itself AND the engine warranty (due to the increased loading). 
Afaic It throws snow far enough. Never got excited when the snow was slush, just let it melt.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My signature machine has an impeller gap between 1/8" & 3/16". It will pump slush, it comes out like cow flop
Sid


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

impeller kits

it's a great selling point. people equate any and all modifications with improvement.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Unless those people are making a warranty judgement payout ! LOL


----------

